# Bought some new seeds!



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

Dont tell my husband! lol... here is the list I am excited! got some freebies I am excited about as well. Plus it supported the forum thanks mods and mp!

Paradise White Berry Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds  PARP88 1 £43.99 

Dinafem Seeds Moby ****
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds   

White label Skunk #1 Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 

UFO # 1 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush Feminized
 FREE SEED 

UFO#2 Green House Seeds The Church Feminized
 FREE SEED  

UFO#3 Green House Seeds White Widow Feminized
 FREE SEED  

UFO#4 Green House Seeds Cheese Feminized
 FREE SEED  

FREE Green House Seeds Bubba Kush Feminized
 FREE SEED 

FREE Green House Seeds Kings Kush Feminized
 FREE SEED 

FREE Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 6, 2010)

super, i take it you went through the attitude?  whats ganna pop first?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 6, 2010)

MMM Skunk #1. Always the sexiest lady in the room. 

Did not know you were a Fem fan. 

Nice list though. White Berry sounds real good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent 2dog.  I look forward to watching you grow those out.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

total fem fan.....all the way! love em..love my skunk..I cant wait to grow these..I am not sure which will be first...prob the skunk and white berry.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> super, i take it you went through the attitude? whats ganna pop first?


 

def went through the tude ~


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

No og kush? Can't wait to see GJ's!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

nope but got a few other types and some bubba kush..lol chefy...should I be excited about the church?


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Dunno yet. Mine is a wee little lass but she's getting bigger everyday! Got a real bad feeling she's gonna be super dank!.....hehehehe.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

I am currently growing the cheese from buddha it will be fun to compare it to greenhouse' version.


----------



## Rdrose (Feb 9, 2010)

*Sounds like some great strains, 2D...congrats!!!  I saw the banner and had just clicked on it before I read your post.  I like what I see...I may have to place a little order myself!!   

I did receive my most recent order from a Seedbank that sells individual seeds up to entire packs which I really liked since I was able to try several strains.  I'll post them in a new thread in a bit!*


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

I am really loving my dinafem moby **** and skunk 1 and they are a pretty reasonable price..esp since they are fem.


----------

